# Skiing with kids



## aido71 (15 Dec 2011)

hi All

Hoping to get away for a few days skiing with just me and 10yro in feb/mar.Have skiied a bit but mainly in slovenia ...been spoilt as resorts there small and hotels literally 60sec from slopes....(btw anyone interested in first time/family skiing slovenia cant be beat...even for non skiers...dragged non skiing wife there with 6yro and 7mth old few years back and even she loved it!.)....sorry off topic....so just me and 10yro few days....Geneva dest airport so somehwhere not too far from there....somewhere centrally located not too much trekking to slopes good for both kid  (has skiied but wud put in class) and dad...been looking at Chamonix/meribel etc but any input greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Dec 2011)

You may get more responses if you write in normal English instead of textspeak, and try a little punctuation.


----------



## aido71 (15 Dec 2011)

This was just a quick general enquiry. I did not realise i was being graded. I guess 'Must try harder' would apply.....!


----------



## Maggs065 (15 Dec 2011)

aido71 said:


> This was just a quick general enquiry. I did not realise i was being graded. I guess 'Must try harder' would apply.....!


 
Definitely 'try harder' - your post is very difficult to read!


----------



## Jim2007 (15 Dec 2011)

aido71 said:


> This was just a quick general enquiry. I did not realise i was being graded. I guess 'Must try harder' would apply.....!



Your post is impossible.  

James (Switzerland)


----------



## priscilla (15 Dec 2011)

Have a look at 'if you ski' website, it's got lots of resort info there, you could look up ski in, ski out resorts. We always found Les Arcs 1600 pretty good, Alpe D'huez is very child friendly but choose accomodation carefully if you want to be near the slopes.
 There tends to be a lot of walking involved in Austrian resorts although the childrens classes are lovely there and the villager tend to be very pretty also. Enjoy.


----------



## supertrooper (15 Dec 2011)

Recommend Morzine or Les Gets. 50 mins from Geneva with good transfer options. Great for kids of all ages and a good mix of slopes. Morzine in particular has evening activities that don't revolve around traditional après ski, you may even catch an ice hockey game. Good skiing until mid March.


----------



## aido71 (15 Dec 2011)

Thanks, I will check out those resorts. Is my post really that bad? I genuinely thought it read pretty muck ok, albeit with poor punctuation. My other half is an english teacher, perhaps she should give me a few lessons! Cheers.


----------



## wishbone (16 Dec 2011)

We have been to Valmorel la Belle in France, it's very family friendly, bars, restaurants, shops etc but no wild discos, so if that's the kind of thing that suits you I'd highly recommend it.  It's a village, all apartments are in the village, so no buses or transport required.  You can fly to Geneva or Lyon. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mommah (16 Dec 2011)

Check out St Foy Tarentaise in France.
It's a small resort, very english.
Lovely accommadation near the slopes...its a bit quite but you could get the bus down to St Foy village and the Monal Hotel and restuarant have a good ambience.

We ski with our kids there.
It is great with beginners as you don't have the pay to access the bunny slopes and they have 2 magic carpets.

When they get better the afternoon ski pass is only around €17.
FOr eating we always have a picnic and a flask of hot chocolate.

If the weather is bad we pay up and go inside.


There is alot of trees therefore good shelter and nice blue slopes from the top of the mountain which are great fun for kids.

If you know any locals they can show you some fun off piste through the trees for more able kids.


----------



## Importer (16 Dec 2011)

You could have had a good mornings skiiing on my driveway this morning.
I did.....in the car,


----------

